# at sandbach services M6



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

I pulled up next to someone displaying a MHF sticker. 

Who was it?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We passed through very briefly on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

No this was Sunday around 2pm going South. Cricky how bad am I - I can't even remember the type of van but do remember both adults reading and 2 young children


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Shelley, you have too pay a little more attention when you spot other MHFers, great to see you in Southport. Hope all goes well with the recall.

Bob


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

It could have been us, only 1 child though....our MHF sticker is in the overcab window....Elddis Autoquest. On our way back from Southport weekend too. 

You pulled in next to us and I waved, but wasn't sure if you saw me? There was also another motorhome towing some farm machinery next to you?


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah :lol: I did wave back but I'll wave again :lol: I didn't notice the MHF sticker till after when I moved forward


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Labshack, 

A diffrent location but I am sure we were talking to you last week at Brownhills Newark? We had the Choc lab.

Richard & Gill


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Where do you get the above mentioned MHF stickers from please?


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi... Did you mean Sandbach Services ! :wink: Not me but couldn't help spotting the spelling mistake.  


Teckie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

runoutofnames said:


> Where do you get the above mentioned MHF stickers from please?


here

8) 
outdoorbits link - stickers

:wink:


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you Bognor mike.


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry Richard & Gill

Only just spotted this, Yes I was talking to you at Brownhills - I had my Choccy & Yellow Labradors round in the kennels - I can't resist talking to other Labbies and their owners :lol:


----------

